# Female Illinois Officer Executed



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Some people should never make it into custody. This is one of them.
"What I am being told is that the female officer was shot through both shoulders with a rifle and was unable to use her arms to use her sidearm. As she was chased down the hall by the perp with a glock 19, his gun malfunctioned, he then took her sidearm, placed it at her head, she said you don't have to do this and the perp said he did have to do it then shot her in the head. This is supposedly off her body cam. Don't have any additional on her partner that was also shot in the head and is in critical condition fighting for his life."









Two police officers shot, one fatally, in Illinois hotel


A suspect remains at large as officers prepare to bury one of their own.




www.nydailynews.com




*Two police officers shot, one fatally, in Illinois hotel*
By Brian Niemietz 
New York Daily News | Dec 30, 2021 at 1:17 PM 

One police officer was killed and another was seriously injured while responding to a complaint about barking dogs at an Illinois Comfort Inn.

Bradley police sergeant Marlene Rittmanic was shot dead Wednesday night when she and another office, who has not been identified, went to a hotel room they reportedly believed was being occupied by the dogs’ owner. According to WGN, the officers engaged several people in conversation, then gunfire erupted.

Both cops were rushed to a hospital roughly 60 miles south of Chicago, where the violence occurred. Rittmanic, 49, was declared dead. The other officer underwent surgery and was in critical condition.
Kankakee County sheriffs are looking for 25-year-old Darius Sullivan and a second person who they believe may be tied to the shootings. The Comfort Inn is located off of Interstate 57, near a shopping center.










Darius Sullivan


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Definition of scumbag.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo (Dec 16, 2017)

We live in a sick world, rest easy sergeant


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

When found, Officer's SHALL give no quarter.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

He's in custody.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

RodneyFarva said:


> He's in custody.


It wouldn't surprise me if he's given no bail and just allowed to run.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone here watching Mayor of Kingstown? I like how their SWAT team operates.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Every day I think we get one step closer to this. 





Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hush said:


> Every day I think we get one step closer to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the EXACT opposite appears to be happening, and with increasing frequency!!!!!
!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Green Light.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

There will be claims that he has suffered with mental health issues for years, so he'll get a pass from the left.

I can think of nothing that would truly bring about actual justice in this case. I can think of LOADS of things (never forget my placing those convicted of certain crimes into the densest forest with broken knees) that would befit this animal, but would it bring about true justice.

Well, it's not up to me, is it. Animal, filthy animal.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I’m not allowed to say what needs to be said.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll say it. There is no question he did it. It was captured on video. He does not deserve the protection of the legal system, and should never have been taken alive. There's got to be an inmate that would take care of him for a relatively small amount of cash given to a relative.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hush said:


> I'll say it. There is no question he did it. It was captured on video. He does not deserve the protection of the legal system, and should never have been taken alive. There's got to be an inmate that would take care of him for a relatively small amount of cash given to a relative.


Nah. Just put in on the books, like what happened after the Charlie Manson hit attempt.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

And this is what happens when you take people into custody, who shouldn't be taken into custody. 








Boston bomber has not paid any of $101M restitution, despite sending family $2K for 'gifts': Feds


Federal officials in Massachusetts have called for convicted Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev to hand over the $1,400 COVID relief money and any other funds in his inmate trust account, to be put toward the more than $101 million he owes his victims.




www.foxnews.com





Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

